# Help Goats baby goats dying!!



## pmckracken

I don't know what the hell is wrong but I've had 4 baby goats die. Each one seemed perfect one day and then they get weak, seem to lose motor function (throwing their heads back) and then they just die. I'm really getting frustrated here. Any advise would be welcome.


----------



## KW Farms

How old are they?


----------



## NigerianGirl

Sounds kinda like floppy kid :/ I don't know for sure but that's what they said about mine and they had similar symptoms.


----------



## pmckracken

Two were already 4 months old and were doing just fine. The other two were only 3 weeks. They all seemed to die the same way. Perfect one day dead the next.


----------



## mjs500doo

pmckracken said:


> Two were already 4 months old and were doing just fine. The other two were only 3 weeks. They all seemed to die the same way. Perfect one day dead the next.


Any noted symptoms prior to death? Weak legs, wet backside, constipation, not eating, watery eyes, fever, etc?


----------



## neubunny

so sorry for your loss - went through something similar last fall. 

Check/treat for underlying parasite problem - especially coccidia. Affects a range of ages of kids, but temperatures just above the 40s are enough to bring it on. 

Definitely give B vitamins -- seems like whatever other problems goats have, a secondary result is not metabolizing B well enough. That 'thrown back head' I've learned the hard way is a classic symptom. 

Anemia is also a common secondary issue -- a little red cell never hurts. 

Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow I am so sorry 

I am no pro but things that come to mind...

What do you feed, and how much? Any vaccinations? Supplements? have you wormed anyone? if so, with what?

Here's something I found on floppy kid syndrome:
http://www.goatworld.com/articles/fks/fksrw.shtml

IMO, any time I see a goat not acting right or not nursing/eating they will get their temperature checked, I'll give a shot of B12 Thiamine <always keep this on hand w/goats, have to get it from a vet>, and I also give probios. If there is fever I give Banamine to help reduce fever and penG for infection.

I hope and pray the rest of your babies are fine.

BTW, We give cd/t shots to does 4 weeks before they are due. I know people who do this, but also give kids a cd/t as soon as they stand and nurse, then again in 3 weeks, and 3 weeks after that, so a total of 3 cd/t shots.


----------



## summerdreamer71

Get them warm! Look up online how to get them warm again.


----------



## happybleats

Goat Polio comes to mind...Large doses of Thiamine is needed for that..with Polio we also treat for listereiosis since symptoms are similar...this needs large doses of Penicicilan

Check for fever
Stool condition
congestion
off feed

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


----------



## summerdreamer71

Inject the kid with dextrose if he isn't eating. It will give the nuetrients needed while they won't eat.


----------



## pmckracken

Hey guys thanks for all your replies. I managed to save a couple kids that were in bad shape. Been so busy that I haven't been on line in a while. Getting ready to plant right now , but everyone look pretty healthy. I have one female that is looking like she might have CAE. She used to bum rush me for food now if I shove her off of me she falls right down. Very sad. I guess I'll have to have her tested. I really don't know what else it could be. She's still eating fine. I should probably have the whole herd tested but testing 17 goats could get expensive.


----------



## ksalvagno

Actually, if you pull the blood yourself and send it in to BioTracking, it really shouldn't be that bad. BioTracking does CAE testing as well as the pregnancy testing.

Did you ever figure out what the cause was?


----------



## happybleats

could be CAE or could something else going on there with your lady...
How old is she?
is she open or bred?
if bred..when she due? (could be preg, toxemia) 

Check her temp ( could be fighting an infection)

do a fecal, (make sure worms are not an issue)
is her coat smooth and silky< or course and dry looking? any flaking? fading of color?( could need Copper, or lice/mite treatment)
do you live in a low selenium area? (May need BoSe) which is very likely

def. test for CAE but check for these things as well....


----------



## lottsagoats

I would treat with a cocci prevention to begin with, at their ages it sound slike it could have started with cocci overload. They don't always have the bloody diarrhea and such. 

Most kids, when dying, lay on their side with their head thrown back, thats just sort of a reflex thing.

Vit B complex is something I dose them with whenever any of my goats appear off or sick.


----------

